# Strickly research



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I am going to make a beer mustard for the upcoming bock fest so today since it is miserable out I decided the ole guy and I will visit a few breweries to taste some beers to see which one I should use in the mustard. I mean I can't use something I have tried right. Besides, they killed me in rehab today and I need something to take my mind off how bad my shoulder hurts now. I am thinking porter but maybe a IPA, or a stout, or a or a or a....................


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoy! Hope you're feeling better really soon.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The more they work the shoulder the worse it feels, but it will get better. I hope.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sierra Nevada makes a tasty pale ale which they also have a mustard of said pale ale. Might be a way to go.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would suggest brewing a batch of California Common. I used to brew Weissen bier and a buddy brewed California Common. Three CCs and you would feel no pain after the sadistic LPTA tortured you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stroh’s has a beer that they call Perserverance. Just drink a gallon of it over a 2 day period, and it’ll help ya.
It’s just an idea, and you might whiz all over yourself, trying to get to the bathroom. But getting powder faced on cheap beer might be your best option.


https://media1.fdncms.com/metrotimes/imager/u/original/11713484/stroh_s_2.jpg


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not mustard per se..but I know a cute bbq cook lady in NC that makes a cabbage based mustard relish (What we call Chow Chow in God's Country) which would taste good on a brat. I ate half a jar on two chili dogs one time. Just make that and dump a can of Lone Star in it. That should work by cracky.


Chow Chow Mustard - Recipes | Cooks.com


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have narrowed it down to a nice IPA from one brewery, which is the brewery I am making the mustard for to a absolutlely great porter from another. Might make 2 batches. I will do a small taste batch today and see which translates best into a mustard. Also scored some powdered habaneros from a friend for another mustard I am making. I am happy to say I only had 2, 5 ounce beers and then switched to seltzer water so I feel great this morning and will hit the gym, after my coffee and morning read of course. I have had most of the beers you mentioned and love a good pale ale.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with @bigwheel 

Most of the yummy stuff I've cooked with beer has been a full strength American Lager. Simple taste. Lone Star, Busch, Miller High Life, Pabst and Budweiser work well.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Since this beer mustard is going to be using brown seeds I am going to make it using the porter but I think a Boulevard pale ale would be great in a yellow mustard. We also sampled a mable tasting stout which was way too sweet for me would be good in a mustard but they wanted 20 dollars a bottle. No thanks, I don't want to make it that bad and I have some maple syrup at home I can use.


----------

